
Show HN: Suvie – The cool-to-cook multi-zone kitchen robot - Inc82
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1483909118/suvie-kitchen-robot-with-multi-zone-cooking-and-re
======
Inc82
Hey everyone, thanks for taking a look at my team's project. I'm an ex-apple
Software Engineer, mainly with Ruby chops. This project has really stretched
me. C++ firmware, React Native mobile app, Ruby on Rails backend with React
front-end, and Particle.io for the IOT glue. Our team is based out of
Cambridge, MA and we even have one in China now. Let me know if you have any
questions, happy to discuss.

